# Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung



## Hektor1 (4. April 2016)

Moin Boardies,
ich würde mir gerne für die Meerforellenangelei ein paar Blinker und Wobbler anschaffen.
Nun meine Frage an euch, welchen Blinker oder Wobbler muss man auf jedenfall in seiner Köderbox haben und welche Farbe.
Ich wollte Anfang Mai auf Fehmarn auf Mefo fischen, Spirolino und Streamer habe ich genügend nur halt keine Blinker und Wobbler.
Es wäre toll wenn ihr mir eure Lieblingsköder verraten könntet.
Euch schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus!
 Gruß Christian


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (4. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=177426


----------



## Angler9999 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

genau... und evtl. noch ... weils Spaß macht hier lesen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=164618


----------



## Hektor1 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

Super danke für die Links, ich habe schon einiges gelesen


----------



## zulu1024 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

Mein Liebling ist der Brøndum blinker- ist leider ein Auslaufmodell und  es gibt nicht mehr alle Farben. Fliegt gut, ist beim Spinstop ein dreher  und sackt nicht so schnell durch, also ideal für Flache abschnitte. Zur  der Zeit ist aber auch Hornhechtzeit. Also in den frühen Morgen oder in  die Dämmerung hinein fischen, wenn du es nur auf Meerforellen abgesehen  hast. Aber ansosnten sind Hornis auf jedenfall auch ein willkommener  Neben, wenn nicht sogar Haupfang zu der Zeit. Eine schnelle Köderführung  ist außerdem wichtig. Wenn du denkst, dass du zu schnell kurbelst, dann  leg noch eine Umdrehung oben drauf. Nicht alle Blinker vertragen das  Tempo und laufen schlecht oder "schleifen" auf der Öberfläche. Dafür  eignen sich Schlanke und nicht zu leichte Blinker, die auch nicht soviel  aktion haben. Auf jeden Fall auch mit Springerfliege fischen, wenn du  eh schon so viele hast 

http://www.wideopen.dk/webshop/sea-trout-secrets-1-spin-fishing/

Ich  bevorzuge die Feste Montage der Fliege-führt zu weniger Fehlbissen.  Dann auch nur mit Einzelhaken am Blinker um Hängergefahr zu senken. Die  Schnur für die Fliege sollte 7-9 cm lang sein. Zu kurz oder zu lang  führt zu Tüdel.


----------



## Ostseesilber (4. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

...die Umfragen sind ja etwas älter. Meiner Meinung nach setzen sich die inline- Köder langsam aber sicher durch. Die nicht aus dem Auge verlieren.


----------



## Hektor1 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

Euch schon mal vielen Dank!
 @Ostseesilber, welchen Inline Köder würdest du denn empfehlen?


----------



## Ostseesilber (5. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

...hast ne pn...


----------



## volkerm (5. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

Snaps kupfer in 30 gramm.


----------



## Hektor1 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

Super,so langsam bekomme ich einen Überblick!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## volkerm (5. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

Für das Ding benötigst Du schnelle Reflexe, sonst wird das teuer. Der sinkt weit schneller als ein Stein. Dafür kann man den sehr schnell führen. Was gut ist.


----------



## basstid (6. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

Westin 360 in silber-grün. Morgens rauffädeln - Abends abschneiden.


----------



## Hektor1 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*



basstid schrieb:


> Westin 360 in silber-grün. Morgens rauffädeln - Abends abschneiden.


Das ist auch nicht schlecht[emoji12]


----------



## Hektor1 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

Welche Haken und Größen könnt ihr mir für die Durchgangsblinker oder Wobbler empfehlen?


----------



## Ostseesilber (6. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

Gamakatsu LS-3424F in 2/0


----------



## Rosi (24. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

Goldener Pilgrim in 22g. Die Schweren sind nicht zielsicher. 
Kannst mal hier stöbern.


----------



## Maifliege (24. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

3er Mepps...


----------



## Hektor1 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

Die erste Lieferung ist da,die nächste Folgt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiel_Trout (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

Mit der Sammlung kommst du locker durchs Jahr, mehr brauchst du eigentlich nicht. Vielleicht noch 2-3 kleinere Köder bzw. Wobbler für flachere Bereiche und was schwarzes für die Dunkelheit.


----------



## Hektor1 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

Ich habe noch ein Paar 7,12 und 16 g Köder dazu geholt.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans albers (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

moin  ,

noch nen tip:


ich würde die drillinge gegen einzelhaken tauschen
(evtl. mit zwei sprengringen oder assistant hook )
weniger hänger, und beim abhaken nich so ne sauerei...


----------



## RobertEck (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

Wo hast du denn bestellt?
Wollte mir auch welche bestellen und ein Geheimtipp welcher Shop besonders günstig ist wäre super#6


----------



## Multe (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin  ,
> 
> noch nen tip:
> 
> ...



noch effektiver ist mit Release Clip und 12 er Drilling !!


----------



## pommernjung (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

circle hook......


----------



## Rosi (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*



pommernjung schrieb:


> circle hook......



Hm, bin ja bekannter Fan vom Circle, aber...
Es geht vom Belly aus, nicht vom Strand aus. Man muß die Zappelmefo hoch heben. Der Circle macht ein Loch, der Drilling vielleicht 2 Löcher. Vom Belly aus verwende ich Drillinge. Ist er unten fest, dann fährst du drüber und lockerst ihn wieder. Das geht vom Strand aus nicht. Da ist dein Blinker futsch.

Du weißt auch nie was genau anbeißt. Ein Dorsch bleibt sicher hängen, die wehren sich ja nicht doll. Einen Horni willst du nicht wirklich im Belly haben, mit seinen fiesen Schuppen, der bleibt eher am Drilling hängen als am Circle. 

Und hier kommt die Uhrzeit ins Spiel. In der Dämmerung hast du so gut wie immer Dorsche. Mefo und Horni eher zwischen 8 und 19 Uhr.


----------



## Hektor1 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

2 Schöne Mefo! Was ist das für ein Blinker


----------



## Mefo-Holgi (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

Hi,
leider hab ich den Blinker verloren. Ich glaube es war ein Hansen, Modell weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall war es die Farbkombination, die gefangen hat. War auch nicht teuer. So knapp über  € 3.-
Werde mir auf jeden Fall für die nächste Saison einen Vorrat
davon anschaffe. Petri.


----------



## DxcDxrsch (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*

wenn du schon ein MeerforellenFÄNGER bist, wieso brauchst du dann noch tips


----------



## Rosi (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Meerforellenanfänger braucht Blinker und Wobbler Empfehlung*



Hektor1 schrieb:


> 2 Schöne Mefo! Was ist das für ein Blinker



Hansen grey Flash, 20g Wg. Tolle Fotos!


----------

